
Ask HN: Is there a technology that could enable global direct democracy? - bttrfl
Let&#x27;s say there is an independent group of 100M people, from all over the world. Its members  should be able to regularly vote on certain policies, in an anonymous way, potentially against the interests of state and corporate actors.<p>Is there a technology that could enable such voting and lay reliable ground for a direct democracy?
======
Fr33maan
We have to invent it. It's probably based on blockchain highly unprobably
anonymous because we are real person, with identity and part of a real world
society. It has to be uncorruptible and to give ability to express opinions in
a trustful and peaceful way. Some intents are on the way. Most of them labeled
as 'participative democracy'. It's a very complicated tool as it has to
radically change our way to interact together on the internet, without the
hate, the anger, the impatience. It's a tool which make us express the most
beautiful and wise part of each of us.

------
xchip
I think we should enable direct democracy in sports firts, that is, people
vote for the line up, strategies, everything... and if it works there, we
should roll it to politics

